# Sudden Brown Spots after Snow



## NickGolf7 (Nov 5, 2020)

Good morning. I overseeded my lawn this fall with GCI Turf TTTTF/KBG cool season mix. It looked phenomenal. Last Friday we got our first wicked cold stretch and even about one inch of snow cover cover on the lawn, which melted within a day. While I saw this melting I also so dark green spots start to pop up in my lawn. About 5 days later, they have now turned brown. Is this disease? I'm not overly concerned because cold days are on the way despite our temps being in the 60s for about the next 5 days.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

With it being days after the disease initially took hold it's hard to know for sure, but this sounds and looks like a pretty textbook case of microdochium patch, also called pink snow mold.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Page 23 .... ? 

Rutgers: *Chemical Control of Turfgrass Diseases 2020*: http://www2.ca.uky.edu/agcomm/pubs/PPA/PPA1/PPA1.pdf


----------



## NickGolf7 (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm also wondering if this could be frost damage as well? I was limited on time and mowed right after the snow melted as well but didn't see any signs of frost. Ground was still a little wet.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

NickGolf7 said:


> I'm also wondering if this could be frost damage as well? I was limited on time and mowed right after the snow melted as well but didn't see any signs of frost. Ground was still a little wet.


If all the snow had melted there is almost no chance you did any damage to it. I think it's pink snow mold.


----------



## Robpin (Jul 4, 2018)

I have very similar spots in my lawn in Rhode Island. I think it may be frost damage since it is mostly in the areas the kids were playing in the snow. I'm not sure if snow mold would develop that quickly and I have never had issues with snow mold in the past.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

This is going around

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=24673


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Grey snow mold takes a long time under snow cover to develop, but the fungus that causes pink snow mold (Microdochium nivale) doesn't even require snow.


----------



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

Chilling injury.


----------



## lawndog (May 12, 2018)

I have this as well and live in Ma. The spots in the lawn, after the snow melted were very dark green and circular shaped . It looks like dollar spot now as the lawn is polka dotted in large sections. I can't believe snow mold would occur after just one day of snow.


----------



## Camarojoe12 (Sep 2, 2018)

I've never had this before but I'm leaning towards pink snow mold too Considering we were in the 20's last week with 2 inches of snow now back to the 70's, almost looks strategic.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks like a line. Maybe a rabbit or some animal walking the lawn when it was frozen.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> That looks like a line. Maybe a rabbit or some animal walking the lawn when it was frozen.


Probably deer.


----------



## Robpin (Jul 4, 2018)

Green said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like a line. Maybe a rabbit or some animal walking the lawn when it was frozen.
> ...


Mail carrier??


----------



## NickGolf7 (Nov 5, 2020)

Everyone, thank you for responding to this thread. For what its worth I reached out to Allyn Hayne (The Lawn Care Nut) and even he responded that he is stumped by this and doesn't know what it is but that not to be too worried and continue to let lawn go dormant and it should work itself out in the spring.

I have also mowed twice since, I'm trying to promote growth during this unseasonably warm stretch to maybe push it out.

Like I said before I'm not too worried about it, but boy is it an eyesore.......


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@NickGolf7

Check this out. I saw it posted on another site. It's called "Chilling Injury": https://ag.umass.edu/sites/ag.umass.edu/files/content-files/alerts-messages/chilling_injury_november_2020.pdf


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Give Allyn an email back...he can hopefully discuss it online and bring it to everyone's attention, because apparently it affected a lot of lawns and sports fields in this area.

@LawnCareNut


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Robpin said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


Darn mail carriers!


----------

